# Outdoor Fireplace



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Hubby and I want to build an outdoor fireplace. I was wondering if there is a site where I can actually see sketches of different designs. I can find plenty of photos, but I'm looking for sketches that actually have specs noted.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gorlok (Jan 17, 2007)

Not quite sure if this is what you're looking for:

http://cerc.colostate.edu/Blueprints/Outdoor.htm (old hand drawn - difficult to read over the internet)

http://www.quikrete.com/uploadedfiles/558618677.pdf

http://www.rumford.com/outdoor.html

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/buildbrickbarbecue (no plans really)

http://www.u-bild.com/projects-outdoor/162.htm ($10 plans  )

Hope at least one of those helps.


----------



## Wolfman51 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it that you are wanting a BBQ or is it just a fire pit to sit around in the evenings and talk with friends


----------



## Jeevan (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't know if you're still looking but to anyone else who is there are some great ideas for outdoor fireplaces submitted by homeowners here: http://www.yardshare.com/searchyard.php?fire=Y. 

Hope that helps!

Jeevan


----------



## newzorro (Sep 9, 2009)

See also here - http://outdoorfireplacesok.com


----------



## Qqueen (Sep 23, 2013)

*Outdoor fireplace photo gallery*

Hi, this site http://www.woodlandspatio.com/ has a number of photos to give you ideas. you can also go straight to this photo gallery
http://www.woodlandspatio.com/outdoor-fireplacefirepit


----------

